# Horses being transported to feedlot, trailer over turned...



## NorthernMama (Mar 12, 2008)

Just found this article... sad...
http://www.cbc.ca/canada/calgary/story/2008/10/17/deerfoot-trail-horses.html


----------



## free_sprtd (Oct 18, 2007)

OMG that's so sad


----------

